

Show HN: crowdsourcing platform for Marketing Ideas - shankar1221989
http://www.huntshire.com/mc

======
NicoJuicy
Nice try, [http://www.huntshire.com/projects/Details/20030/judge-
emotio...](http://www.huntshire.com/projects/Details/20030/judge-emotion-
about-brands-products)

It's like you already have >20000 challenges...

But [http://www.huntshire.com/projects/Details/20001/judge-
emotio...](http://www.huntshire.com/projects/Details/20001/judge-emotion-
about-brands-products) gives an error ;)

Good luck though, could be an interesting approach in getting marketing by
popular people (Twitter, blog, ...)

~~~
shankar1221989
We had over 50 challenges in the last 3 months :) The error one is a deleted
project (thanks for pointing out though, will resolve it)

Thanks again! :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Good luck ;), but it's still weird that you started counting from 20000.

Any reason why?

~~~
vishnu060289
No. We didn't. Its default SQL Server identity column behaviour.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14162648/sql-
server-2012-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14162648/sql-
server-2012-column-identity-increment-jumping-from-6-to-1000-on-7th-entry)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Didn't knew that... And i use SQL Server for a long time (mostly GUID's
though). Thx

------
Rizzo95
On your home page you should specify which country.. "Bring out the best
marketing ideas across the U.S."

(A website is worldwide)

~~~
shankar1221989
yup, we are positioning it for worldwide audience. Though majority of our
users are from India, we have made major inroads in acquiring users from many
European countries.

